# Please help me identify...



## MarcNem (Dec 13, 2008)

Hey All,

I need help identifying some stuff I found in a few of my vivs. All the vivs are only a few months old and have been seeded with micro fauna. The frogs in all the tanks are happy, healthy and breedin. I've been making tanks for many years and I never know what may pop-up from the furniture, but I have never seen this. Please help me shed some light on what this might be. 

Thanks

Marc Knox 

Pic 1 - After the huge roach problem Shawn is having, I am super worried about this the most. Pic 2 - Looks like some sort of fungus - kinda pretty, I just hope it's not deadly. Pic 3 - fur-like spores in the leaf litter. 

Pic 1


Pic 2


Pic 3


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

I really don't know what #1 is, but #2 looks to be a slime mold. Slime molds are harmless and I wouldn't worry at all, they disappear pretty fast too. I'm not sure that I see what your talking about in the third pic, but most molds are harmless to our frogs and they are a natural part of our tanks.

John


----------



## MarcNem (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks - That's what I thought, but I am worried about pic1.


----------



## L8apex (May 2, 2014)

Could it be sap?? I can't see the third one either and agree on slime mold

Edit-little white hairs connecting LL? I think that's another normal fungus for relatively new tanks, never hurt any of my frogs anyway


----------



## MarcNem (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks all. 

Based on the info I received here and on FB the "stuff" in the pics seems to be fungus and slime, and is apparently natural and harmless.


----------



## Wusserton (Feb 21, 2014)

My latest tank was almost 100% coated with mold, I let it grow for a few days and than misted the hell out of it ...no more mold, my frogs were in it the entire time, they are all fine. my wife was complaining though because of the fruity odor it was giving off but I just told her not to go in that room lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

